# Tactics to employ in a rural environment...



## Kauboy

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

(*Disclaimer:* This is not a call to action, nor a place to make threats against individuals/groups/etc. This is to discuss tactics that have been employed, or could be employed, during wartime by civilians to resist and respond to tyranny in any form. We don't need to end up on some list, or get mentioned in the next debate.)

The threat is likely to be lower out in the rural areas of the country. There's just too much land to cover, and not much to be gained from a large scale movement into the countryside.

That said, there are some key locations only found out in these rural areas that could become targets.

Big farm towns that handle large volume food production
Dairy/beef farms
Biofuel sourcing farms
Natural gas and oil wells/pipelines
Others???

These types of locations could come under attack, and the folks in and around the area would be best served to assist in keeping them safe and secure. The nation operates on food and fuel. Affecting these will have a local impact for sure, but potentially a nation-wide impact as well.
If the trucks can still operate, keeping the raw resources of these industries ticking will be of supreme importance.
On the topic of trucks, that might be another area where militia groups could help with security. Safety zones, security convoys, on-board protection teams, all could become necessary to keep the lifeblood of the country rolling.

So, how can folks prepare or respond if attacks take place out in these areas?
You're generally dealing with two landscape scenarios. Thick brush and wooded areas, or large open plains. There are varying degrees between these, and tactics can be adjusted to accommodate.
You'll mainly be deciding between long-range defense, or obstructed views and short ranges. Using the land to your benefit will give a large advantage. Knowing the easiest paths an approaching group could take, and making them harder to pass would be something worth planning for. Funneling routes and choke-points will make for short work of any who think they're going to cause mayhem.

Yes, those deer rifles will potentially play a major role in rural defense. An arsonist trying to start a wildfire near homes should expect lethal force in response to stop their action. 
Best to keep them at a distance if you can catch them before they reach you. Will checkpoints become a thing on major roads near small towns? If a caravan of rioters and extremists blow through it, what will the response be? Should you so choose, can you make that 300yd shot? Personally, I'd aim for the engine block. Try to stop them cold before they get too close, pinch them between the checkpoint detail and the town's patrol folks. Be mindful of friendly fire. Your checkpoint team should have a plan for flanking to one side to avoid it. Preferably behind pre-built berms for such an occasion.

What else can be done out in the sticks to protect potential targets from attack?


----------



## Chipper

You bring up a good point about shutting down the truckers. Without those guys running no place in the country will be spared from the effects. Would think it be nearly impossible to guard them on cross country runs. One well placed shot through the windshield, radiator or front tire will stop any truck. Will the whole convoy stop if one truck gets hit? Will any driver be willing to risk life and limb to run? 

Do you have enough firepower to actually defend yourself against vehicles? What about body armor? Your PCC or handgun won't be much good in the real world once the SHTF in a rural area. Allowing threats to even get within range of your chosen weapon will be a major mistake. Things to keep in mind when making your next purchase.


----------



## Smitty901

Rural areas very a lot. In mountains of TN you do not have a lot of open ground. In Indiana you do. Here I have open ground and what most would consider long range shots are there. Nice thing about your land is you no the dead spots. If you are smart range cards and markers are something you have done and have used. Maybe for hunting or practice.
The right Dog or Dogs can be a big help in rural areas. They know before you when something is up. When the Dog alerts pay attention . Even if you don't see it yet there may well be something going on.
Pray it never comes to this . Prepare as if they are on the way.


----------



## Piratesailor

All good points. City and suburban dweller will head to the country for a number of reasons. First and foremost will be food. They think, right or wrong, that rural people grow all their food and have ample. Yes, true to some extent but not completely. Rural people will need to protect livestock, chickens, pigs, horses, etc. Anything that can be considered food. Not to mention gardens or crops. 

Living in areas that are limited in access is good. One or two roads sealed off making them come cross country. Texas has open flat lands, mostly fenced and 95% of it is privately owned. Long story on that one. Crossing someone’s land in Texas will definitely be risking their lives. 

Shutting down 2 small roads will effectively seal off my area. No way around a road block as on either side are drainage ditches that unless it’s an Abrahams tank, can’t be crossed. (Although a few trucks in the past have inadvertently tired.. much to our humor). 

Dogs are good for protection or at a minimum an alert to an intruder. 

Range markers down the roads...

An as my nephew said... a wall of lead is pretty good deterrent.


----------



## K7JLJ

Pro-tip, some kind of IR Led or ChemLite on the dog will allow you to track him to what he is alerting on without giving your position away. 

Follow the bouncing lite in your NODs and then switch to thermal if needed to ID signature size.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ah.. very good idea.

And also follow the sound of the screaming as my dog eats them.


----------



## Captjim_NM

Interesting, my dog's primary function is to wake me up if I am asleep. On several occasions she has served me well. To me a dog is too valuable to send in pursuit of an armed aggressor.


----------



## dwight55

Smitty901 said:


> ........................ Pray it never comes to this . Prepare as if they are on the way.


My personal fear is that they ARE on the way . . . no one has pushed the start button yet though.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Commercially available drones for patrolling. Heat sensors for nighttime surveillance. Technically proficient folks could be an invaluable resource in perimeter security as 1 drone can cover more distance, requiring less resources (recharging) than a patrol on horseback, vehicles, etc.... ( food, water, feed, gas). They would free up personnel that could either rest, help around the community or be allocated to sectors that need to address a threat. They could also be kitted out with audio to warn potential trespassers or marauders to turn back. 

Godspeed.


----------



## SAR-1L

CapitalKane49p said:


> Commercially available drones for patrolling. Heat sensors for nighttime surveillance. Technically proficient folks could be an invaluable resource in perimeter security as 1 drone can cover more distance, requiring less resources (recharging) than a patrol on horseback, vehicles, etc.... ( food, water, feed, gas). They would free up personnel that could either rest, help around the community or be allocated to sectors that need to address a threat. They could also be kitted out with audio to warn potential trespassers or marauders to turn back.
> 
> Godspeed.


Thinking from the marauders perspective... ah good! A clay pigeon being flown by a plump little drone operator... boys we are eating steak tonight! ( sorry my dark humor gets the best of me )


----------



## CapitalKane49p

SAR-1L said:


> Thinking from the marauders perspective... ah good! A clay pigeon being flown by a plump little drone operator... boys we are eating steak tonight! ( sorry my dark humor gets the best of me )


Cook with the fatty part on top so it drips down if we are going cannibal. BBQ sauce optional.

Those cavemen in IRAQ and SYRIA that liked beheading people until they were bombed back into their caves had remarkable success using drones that dropped explosives on Kurdish troops a couple of years back. So that pimply Stay Puff Marshmallow Man operator may have a bit of an edge.

Godspeed and watch that sky.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Rural areas have many advantages because most who come from the city are not woods savvy and end up getting themselves hurt. I for one prefer aversion/diversion to conflict. Meaning I want to divert folks away by strategically making certain roads or trails in accessible by vehicle and/or ensuring that they know they are in mortal danger if they proceed.

Set up either a check point with a means to isolate yourself from the vehicles (i.e. don't let them drive up to you). let them state their business and then escort them along the approved path to which ever point of exit they need to go (without giving them a view of what you have like buildings/stores/farms).

Freedom to travel is something we should allow....restrictions on travel en-masse through your area is warranted. Simply telling someone to turn around and go back, without helping them get to where they want to go could be devastating to the traveler. Enough so that they would resort to violence. So avoid pushing your average person to that point.

on your property, put some time into walking, riding etc in ways that skirt the outside of your property. (example coming from the south of your land, make a trail that leads around and out to the east or west and then comes out north of your land. Use camouflaged switch backs off of the trails to make your way to your property. Then you can place any observation posts on the inside of those trails and they can track people moving through the area.

Use early warning on the inside of those trails to detect folks cutting off the trails towards your home. put signs on the trails that warn of risks of getting off of the trails or stopping movement. You could even run a communications line out you can talk to them. (i.e. OP sees them. activates a land line phone out along the trail. Talks to them. You find out who they are and what they want or have to barter. Then at least you have established what you're dealing with. OP can verify by spot checking visually.) "Hey...what are you guys doing?"..."we're passin through to such and such and we got women and kids....". "You wanna swap me that red head for a pound of bacon?".... "Naw, but I'll loan you the blonde for a pack of chiclets."

Now you have established a travel route, security, and a barter system.....


----------



## Eyeball

Kauboy said:


> ...What else can be done out in the sticks to protect potential targets from attack?


On a spread like this I'd certainly put coils of razor wire close around the house with tin can alarms on it to alert us if anybody tries to cut through it at night.
A couple of dogs in kennels would also raise the alarm.
It might be a waste of time and effort to put wire all around the land far away from the house because they'd cut through it undetected in the dead of night, what do forum members think?


----------



## AquaHull

I used to do a 3/4 mile perimeter check twice a day.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

OP in the upper right farm house building with 360 degree vision line unless vision is obscured by other farm buildings. Sniper liars in all building . Spike belt and barricade at incoming 4 way road junction. Caltrop and punji stick nasties in hedge rows of incoming road before the barricade just in case bad actors are seeking cover after introduction turn nasty. Second barricade (movable) between lower left farm house, with slit trench or barricade between house and top right barn. Razor wire along creek to pass the bridge with caltrop field 10 meters deep in front of razor wire. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Kauboy

Eyeball said:


> On a spread like this I'd certainly put coils of razor wire close around the house with tin can alarms on it to alert us if anybody tries to cut through it at night.
> A couple of dogs in kennels would also raise the alarm.
> It might be a waste of time and effort to put wire all around the land far away from the house because they'd cut through it undetected in the dead of night, what do forum members think?


In my other thread topic, "How does one prepare for this as a defender?", I state the following:


> If it's out of sight, it isn't really yours. A barn 15 acres away is called a tinder box waiting for a match
> If the enemy can get to your outbuildings, consider them indefensible. You can't risk running to save the chicken coup if it means leaving your family back in the house, potentially unprotected.


Basically, you can't hope to defend what you can't see or what you would have to move to. Ground given up will not easily be taken back.
Prevent ingress for as long as possible, and have a fall-back plan. But once you fall back, you likely won't get to advance until the fight is over.
If you plan to keep and protect all of those outer fields and buildings, you need active defense over each one. If you stay in the central house, and decide to respond to some alarm on the outskirts, you're leaving a direction undefended.
Getting you out of your fortification should be the hardest thing the enemy has ever tried to do. Don't make it easy by leaving to investigate an unknown.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

glad I live where I can see.......


----------



## Eyeball

Kauboy said:


> ...Basically, you can't hope to defend what you can't see or what you would have to move to...
> Getting you out of your fortification should be the hardest thing the enemy has ever tried to do. Don't make it easy by leaving to investigate an unknown.


1- yes, as the military doctrine says- _"An obstacle not covered by fire is not an obstacle"_..

2- and yeah, leaving a good position to go wandering around looking for the enemy may be fine for hollywood (eg 'Alien') but not for most real-life survival situations.


----------



## stevekozak

Old SF Guy said:


> Rural areas have many advantages because most who come from the city are not woods savvy and end up getting themselves hurt. I for one prefer aversion/diversion to conflict. Meaning I want to divert folks away by strategically making certain roads or trails in accessible by vehicle and/or ensuring that they know they are in mortal danger if they proceed.
> 
> Set up either a check point with a means to isolate yourself from the vehicles (i.e. don't let them drive up to you). let them state their business and then escort them along the approved path to which ever point of exit they need to go (without giving them a view of what you have like buildings/stores/farms).
> 
> Freedom to travel is something we should allow....restrictions on travel en-masse through your area is warranted. Simply telling someone to turn around and go back, without helping them get to where they want to go could be devastating to the traveler. Enough so that they would resort to violence. So avoid pushing your average person to that point.
> 
> on your property, put some time into walking, riding etc in ways that skirt the outside of your property. (example coming from the south of your land, make a trail that leads around and out to the east or west and then comes out north of your land. Use camouflaged switch backs off of the trails to make your way to your property. Then you can place any observation posts on the inside of those trails and they can track people moving through the area.
> 
> Use early warning on the inside of those trails to detect folks cutting off the trails towards your home. put signs on the trails that warn of risks of getting off of the trails or stopping movement. You could even run a communications line out you can talk to them. (i.e. OP sees them. activates a land line phone out along the trail. Talks to them. You find out who they are and what they want or have to barter. Then at least you have established what you're dealing with. OP can verify by spot checking visually.) "Hey...what are you guys doing?"..."we're passin through to such and such and we got women and kids....". "You wanna swap me that red head for a pound of bacon?".... "Naw, but I'll loan you the blonde for a pack of chiclets."
> 
> Now you have established a travel route, security, and a barter system.....


stevekozak pre-shtf to-do list:

1.Run a comm line to edge of property
2. Stock up on chicklets


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Eyeball said:


> On a spread like this I'd certainly put coils of razor wire close around the house with tin can alarms on it to alert us if anybody tries to cut through it at night.
> A couple of dogs in kennels would also raise the alarm.
> It might be a waste of time and effort to put wire all around the land far away from the house because they'd cut through it undetected in the dead of night, what do forum members think?


We had razor concertina wire around the perimeter of our base camp, three coils deep and three coils high. We put empty cans with a few pebbles in them to rattle if anyone was attempting to come thru the wire.
NVA sappers did on occasion anyway.

Once, HQ had some enemy defectors come and demonstrate how they did it, in daylight so we could see.
They worked together and went under the wire in less time than it took me to type this sentence. And they were smooth enough the cans never rattled.

Moral of the story - beware of motivated guys who know what they're doing. Not everyone will act according to your plan.


----------



## AquaHull

I learned some stuff from a tunnel rat radio operator, and the Asians may not be friends


----------



## Eyeball

rice paddy daddy said:


> We had razor concertina wire around the perimeter of our base camp, three coils deep and three coils high. We put empty cans with a few pebbles in them to rattle if anyone was attempting to come thru the wire.
> NVA sappers did on occasion anyway.
> Once, HQ had some enemy defectors come and demonstrate how they did it, in daylight so we could see.
> They worked together and went under the wire in less time than it took me to type this sentence. And they were smooth enough the cans never rattled.
> Moral of the story - beware of motivated guys who know what they're doing. Not everyone will act according to your plan.


Yay, and correct me if I'm wrong but US troops standing night sentry duty in Nam didn't have night vision goggles and used to shoot at shadows thinking they might be Charlie, and next morning they'd find a dead water buffalo or something..
Nowadays NV devices are commonplace and even we civilians can buy them, i bought myself this Hawke NV1000 night vision monocular a few years ago, price was a bit steep at 200 GBpounds (265 USdollars) but being able to see in the dark kinda gives us an edge over trespassers who can't..










Here are some shots I took with it-
Smeaton's Lighthouse in Plymouth at night, almost invisible to the naked eyeball but not to the Hawke, and the Hawke also gives a nice touch of colour to the images- 









Hi ladies! The faint light of a nearby streetlamp lights everywhere up like a floodlight for the Hawke-










_"Now o'er the one-half world nature seems dead...now witchcraft celebrates pale Hecate's offerings.."- Macbeth
"You demi-puppets that by moonshine do the sour green ringlets make.."- The Tempest
"Learn to reverence night and to put away the vulgar fear of it.."- Henry Beston_

TECHY STUFF- http://www.opticsplanet.net/htb-nvd.html

(PS- Any other PF members got NV scopes? the Hawke is good but not perfect so we could compare notes and discuss various models etc)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Eyeball said:


> Yay, and correct me if I'm wrong but US troops standing night sentry duty in Nam didn't have night vision goggles and used to shoot at shadows thinking they might be Charlie, and next morning they'd find a dead water buffalo or something..


Maybe in those huge rear area bases like Danang, or Cam Rahn Bay, but not where I was.

By the way, the screen name attached to the photobucket links sounds real familiar. Don't i know you from some WWII forums?


----------



## Eyeball

rice paddy daddy said:


> Maybe in those huge rear area bases like Danang, or Cam Rahn Bay, but not where I was.
> By the way, the screen name attached to the photobucket links sounds real familiar. Don't i know you from some WWII forums?


Yes you've rumbled me mate, I've been surviving in the online wargaming jungles for the past 18 years against human opponents under my fighting name 'PoorOldSpike'..
_*"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, care for nothing else thereafter"- Ernest Hemingway*_

Any wargamers here at PF? Gaming is a great way to learn tactics and mapreading and stuff that'll stand us in good stead in a real SHTF world..

Below- me leading my online squad, I tell them three things-
*1- "Fight with your brain first and your weapons second"
2- "Never fear to use insanely massive firepower, let the fear be your enemies"
3- "Stick with me if you want to live"*


----------



## Old SF Guy

The average people wont have NVD'd....using lights to counter NVD's is an option....Defending against federal troops that have !2 or SWR nods is not feasible.... 

you defend against each threat as practicable. If the feds are after me....I'm gone...as an individual...or I'm captured as a group....or I make them pay heavily for the gains they get.....


----------



## Old SF Guy

I choose to make them work for the pay


----------



## Kauboy

Eyeball said:


> Yes you've rumbled me mate, I've been surviving in the online wargaming jungles for the past 18 years against human opponents under my fighting name 'PoorOldSpike'..
> _*"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, care for nothing else thereafter"- Ernest Hemingway*_
> 
> Any wargamers here at PF? Gaming is a great way to learn tactics and mapreading and stuff that'll stand us in good stead in a real SHTF world..
> 
> Below- me leading my online squad, I tell them three things-
> *1- "Fight with your brain first and your weapons second"
> 2- "Never fear to use insanely massive firepower, let the fear be your enemies"
> 3- "Stick with me if you want to live"*


I've been playing AA since v1.6.
AA2 was my jam.
AA3 was when I dropped off.
Has it improved much over the passed 5 years or so?


----------



## Eyeball

Kauboy said:


> I've been playing AA since v1.6.
> AA2 was my jam.
> AA3 was when I dropped off.
> Has it improved much over the passed 5 years or so?


Some people would say Armed Assault III is the bees knees but after notching up 5000 hours on it I simply got bored with it earlier this year and moved onto DCS World which is what I exclusively play nowadays..
In the past I played the Combat Mission series nonstop for 10 years but eventually got fed up with that too.
Here's my current game stable on Steam, and i've also got some non-Steam games too-


----------



## stevekozak

Gamers....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> Gamers....


Yeah, I don't understand either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Eyeball said:


> Yes you've rumbled me mate, I've been surviving in the online wargaming jungles for the past 18 years against human opponents under my fighting name 'PoorOldSpike'..


Actually, I meant Military history forums, such as WWII Forums www.ww.talk.com/index.php/ www.greatwarforum.com/ Historium | History Consortium | All About History, and so on.


----------



## Kauboy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, I don't understand either.


Some people don't.
These games have taken on a completely different aspect in the last 10-15 years.
The list @Eyeball is showing contains some truly stupefying tactics games. Commanders of old would have been in dreamland with the planning and coordination abilities today's modern simulators offer.
If you're thinking these are just "point, shoot, haha ded, repeat" type games, you're sorely misinformed.

The U.S. Army even built a game to introduce people to what the soldier actually must learn and deal with on the battlefield. No, it's not a substitute for the real thing, but it's an introduction. It was openly labeled as recruiting propaganda to appeal to a younger, tech-savvy, generation that can't connect with wars of old. There are now 2-3 generations of fighting age people who have no understanding of full on war. How the hell can a Desert Storm vet, let alone any older salt, hope to connect with them and convince them that joining up is a good idea?

I consistently encounter older vets who get into these games because of their strategy and realism. They get a sense of that brotherhood again. They get to relive the thrill without that pesky risk of permanent death.
Millions of people enjoy them.
Some people don't understand them.
Others just scoff, and choose not to.


----------



## Kauboy

Eyeball said:


> Some people would say Armed Assault III is the bees knees but after notching up 5000 hours on it I simply got bored with it earlier this year and moved onto DCS World which is what I exclusively play nowadays..
> In the past I played the Combat Mission series nonstop for 10 years but eventually got fed up with that too.


I was referring to America's Army. I should have been more clear. Sorry about that.
Some of my best memories from that game was the camaraderie we had as a clan. Planning missions, following a chain of command, the competition, and just getting to know my buddies.
Geez, I can distinctly remember long nights where we didn't even play. We just chatted and caught up with each other. Dealt with tough times, dealt with the death of a member or two, got to celebrate the births of a few kiddos. Fond memories.

I'll have to check out DSC World. Hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Eyeball said:


> Some people would say Armed Assault III is the bees knees but after notching up 5000 hours on it I simply got bored with it earlier this year and moved onto DCS World which is what I exclusively play nowadays..
> In the past I played the Combat Mission series nonstop for 10 years but eventually got fed up with that too.
> Here's my current game stable on Steam, and i've also got some non-Steam games too-


wtf...games? really


----------



## Eyeball

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, I meant Military history forums, such as WWII Forums www.ww.talk.com/index.php/ www.greatwarforum.com/ Historium | History Consortium | All About History, and so on.


Yeah I've been bouncing around various military history and wargaming forums for years and am currently a Mod at Mission4Today under my fighting name 'PoorOldSpike', and before that I was also one at The Few Good Men..









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eyeball

stevekozak said:


> Gamers....


Yeah, actually they're more "simulations" than games, that's why the military regularly use them for training..-









----------------------------------------------------------------









----------------------------------------------------------------









----------------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------------










My character in Armed Assault III-









Anyway, games are FUN because we can try to change history when the bad guys call us out..










PS- Speaking of Nam, the game below is on my wanted list-
(and notice the 'Community Hub' button at top right which takes us to the game's forum where we can chat to a bunch of other players and do that "camaraderie" thing like Kauboy said)..










How about it Uncle Ho?-










PS- I hope I'm not cluttering up this thread, all i'm saying is that games might give us a tactical insight that'll help us survive in a SHTF civil war situation as it could get quite rough out there..


----------



## Captjim_NM

Just because someone plays military computer games doesn't mean they can sharpen a knife. Rural survival will depend on networking with your neighbors. When the interstate trucks stop rolling, where can you buy meat on the hoof? Can you butcher an animal? Three months after the trucks stop rolling the game animals will be depleted, hunted out, now what are you going to eat? Few people can grow their own food, even fewer can preserve enough food. ACT NOW, establish friendships with your neighbors, learn who you can trust! You never expected to have to wait in line for toilet tissue DID YOU?


----------



## bigwheel

Kauboy said:


> *This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
> Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*
> 
> (*Disclaimer:* This is not a call to action, nor a place to make threats against individuals/groups/etc. This is to discuss tactics that have been employed, or could be employed, during wartime by civilians to resist and respond to tyranny in any form. We don't need to end up on some list, or get mentioned in the next debate.)
> 
> The threat is likely to be lower out in the rural areas of the country. There's just too much land to cover, and not much to be gained from a large scale movement into the countryside.
> 
> That said, there are some key locations only found out in these rural areas that could become targets.
> 
> Big farm towns that handle large volume food production
> Dairy/beef farms
> Biofuel sourcing farms
> Natural gas and oil wells/pipelines
> Others???
> 
> These types of locations could come under attack, and the folks in and around the area would be best served to assist in keeping them safe and secure. The nation operates on food and fuel. Affecting these will have a local impact for sure, but potentially a nation-wide impact as well.
> If the trucks can still operate, keeping the raw resources of these industries ticking will be of supreme importance.
> On the topic of trucks, that might be another area where militia groups could help with security. Safety zones, security convoys, on-board protection teams, all could become necessary to keep the lifeblood of the country rolling.
> 
> So, how can folks prepare or respond if attacks take place out in these areas?
> You're generally dealing with two landscape scenarios. Thick brush and wooded areas, or large open plains. There are varying degrees between these, and tactics can be adjusted to accommodate.
> You'll mainly be deciding between long-range defense, or obstructed views and short ranges. Using the land to your benefit will give a large advantage. Knowing the easiest paths an approaching group could take, and making them harder to pass would be something worth planning for. Funneling routes and choke-points will make for short work of any who think they're going to cause mayhem.
> 
> Yes, those deer rifles will potentially play a major role in rural defense. An arsonist trying to start a wildfire near homes should expect lethal force in response to stop their action.
> Best to keep them at a distance if you can catch them before they reach you. Will checkpoints become a thing on major roads near small towns? If a caravan of rioters and extremists blow through it, what will the response be? Should you so choose, can you make that 300yd shot? Personally, I'd aim for the engine block. Try to stop them cold before they get too close, pinch them between the checkpoint detail and the town's patrol folks. Be mindful of friendly fire. Your checkpoint team should have a plan for flanking to one side to avoid it. Preferably behind pre-built berms for such an occasion.
> 
> What else can be done out in the sticks to protect potential targets from attack?


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist

Just because someone plays military computer games doesn't mean *they can sharpen a knife*.

Now, wait once. If sharpening a knife is so tough, how come I can do it? The crux of the project is that you have to utilize "patience," not 'muscle' on a polishing stone that might crumble.

If you can settle yourself, you can polish the edge of even a general purpose knife so crisp you'll outdo a medical scalpel. Now granted, I am not thrilled with the way manufacturers ship out a supposed "knife." Even if you assume the knife edge got banged around about a dozen times, you should still be able to rival a scalpel that also got shipped in the mail.

When I meet a guy who cannot sit still and always wants to "get someplace fast" I will guarantee you the guy cannot even sharpen a pencil.


----------



## Kauboy

The Tourist said:


> Just because someone plays military computer games doesn't mean *they can sharpen a knife*.
> 
> Now, wait once. If sharpening a knife is so tough, how come I can do it? The crux of the project is that you have to utilize "patience," not 'muscle' on a polishing stone that might crumble.
> 
> If you can settle yourself, you can polish the edge of even a general purpose knife so crisp you'll outdo a medical scalpel. Now granted, I am not thrilled with the way manufacturers ship out a supposed "knife." Even if you assume the knife edge got banged around about a dozen times, you should still be able to rival a scalpel that also got shipped in the mail.
> 
> When I meet a guy who cannot sit still and always wants to "get someplace fast" I will guarantee you the guy cannot even sharpen a pencil.


Seriously dude, you need to stop resurrecting threads just to talk about your knife sharpening.
You're a broken record. If you like this topic so much, stick to the knife section when discussing it. That's what it's for.
Or, bring up your expertise when there's a question about it specifically.
Injecting our knife sharpening into every single thread you post to is usually not helpful to the topic at hand.


----------



## The Tourist

Very seriously, Kauboy, if you like to push people around that much, why don't you seek out a Boy Scout troop?

We don't come here to pick fights, we come here to find answers to questions. Here's a question, why do you care? Why not just skip over threads you don't like...


----------



## Kauboy

The Tourist said:


> Very seriously, Kauboy, if you like to push people around that much, why don't you seek out a Boy Scout troop?
> 
> We don't come here to pick fights, we come here to find answers to questions. Here's a question, why do you care? Why not just skip over threads you don't like...


I assume you're addressing the last post I made... 3 MONTHS AGO toward you and your injection of an off-topic comment.
First off, this was my thread. I started it, along with many others all linked to this one. I won't skip over a thread I started.
Second, I wasn't pushing you around and I didn't pick a fight.
I asked that you confine your comments to the topic of the thread, and not try to steer every single thread to something in the knife-sharpening field.
That's not a request made to push you around or start a fight. It's a simple request to follow standard forum etiquette. If you want to discuss knives, start a thread. Don't derail others.


----------



## The Tourist

Fair enough. I think you gave me a gentlemanly alternative and I shall adhere to it. At least the 'rub' is over, and I'd much rather discuss our hobbies than miss then altogether...


----------



## wraithofroncollins

Kauboy said:


> What else can be done out in the sticks to protect potential targets from attack?


Train, organize, network & operate. The best and only defense in a rural area is to be armed, trained and ready. That means having a chain of command. You can call it a militia if you will but, that is what you would need. A militia with scouts, intelligence operatives and a mission statement. 

In WV many people hike, fish, ski and hunt. So they can "scout" and many people move to cities and work for 10 to 20 years, buy land and populate it with family and friends (hallows & mountain tops), those people can do the "intelligence ops" since most of your threats from the Socialist militias like Antifa and BLM are based in cities. Finally, you need a core of trained shooters.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

wraithofroncollins said:


> Train, organize, network & operate. The best and only defense in a rural area is to be armed, trained and ready. That means having a chain of command. You can call it a militia if you will but, that is what you would need. A militia with scouts, intelligence operatives and a mission statement.
> 
> In WV many people hike, fish, ski and hunt. So they can "scout" and many people move to cities and work for 10 to 20 years, buy land and populate it with family and friends (hallows & mountain tops), those people can do the "intelligence ops" since most of your threats from the Socialist militias like Antifa and BLM are based in cities. Finally, you need a core of trained shooters.


In a situation like this, i would only want to be around US Army or US Marine veterans. That is the best training, training that money can not buy.
And, if they're combat veterans, then you get the experience that is needed.

Wannabes and Rambos are not wanted around our farm. You Tube, and a weekend or two of classes, does not constitute adequate training in my book.
Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## wraithofroncollins

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wannabes and Rambos are not wanted around our farm. You Tube, and a weekend or two of classes, does not constitute adequate training in my book.
> Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


I agree but, I also have worked with a lot of militia groups in the past. Many are veterans and most militias are trained by them as well. Of course, here is the problem you have X amount of people from group Y are coming to take your farm for socialist revolution Z. And you have what to work with?

Give me 2 weeks and I can create a 12 man group that can give Antifa a run for their money, and Antifa & BLM have been getting MMA training and tactical firearms training. So worst case scenario is its your "Wannabes and Rambos" with " a weekend or two of classes" versus theirs's. That is why you need "intell operatives" in the cities and involved in these groups to get you information &, why you need "scouts" out bird watching or whatever, to keep an eye on the avenues of approach &, all that before you get to Rambos. A squad of Rangers would be perfect but, if all got is John, Bob, Dave and Bubba well I need to know how use them... Course, I am a 11B vet.


----------

